# Natchez Trace



## Dean (Jul 21, 2001)

Has anyone traveled on the Natchez Trace?  We are considering taking our travel trailer.  Any problems with campgrounds?  Thanks


----------



## Kirk (Jul 21, 2001)

Natchez Trace

We have traveled the south half of the Trace and it is wonderful! We are planning to return and do it all. Camping is available at the exits along the Trace. We contacted the Mississippi Travel Commission and they sent us an excellent book on the Natchez Trace that was excellent. The road is two lane, but it is plenty wide for an RV. Commercial traffic is not allowed on the trace and even tour busses must have a special permit. The speed limit is 50 mph, and it is strictly enforces. There are plenty of places to stop and sight see and historic sites. All in all, it is a great experience and we will be going back!


Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2001)

Natchez Trace

Dean,
The Natchez Trace is a very interesting drive if you enjoy nature and getting away from the hetic every day life.  The two lane road is easy to travel and level.  Watch out for bikers and low tree branches in spots.  As Kirk said there are several camp spots along the way.  Miss. has some very good State parks and one is on the northern end of the Trace.  Probably would get boring for kids.  Several Indian mounds along the way and places where the old Natchez Trace can still be seen. Plantations on the lower end Take your time and enjoy.


----------



## Dean (Jul 24, 2001)

Natchez Trace

Thanks for all the info.  I found a web site for the trace and I contacted the Miss. tourism group.  Dean


----------

